# Basic equipment needed to maintain a triplex



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok after so much research my eyes hurt im finally going to drop $ on a triplex greens mower. I am wanting to get a toro.
However I want to know what are the basic tools that i need to purchase to maintain and service. ie HOC measuring device ect...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Pete1313 @MrMeaner

I know MrMeaner has some experience with the pros/cons of the different Toro models. I would definitely reach out to him.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For frequent HOC checks, I think an Accu-Gage is money well spent.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

thanks that helps


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Some kind of HOC gauge, either homemade or like Ware posted, is a must. You just get to do everything 3x! Tri-plex mowers really don't need anything more in the way of tools than a walk-mower. Of course now you have tires and a hydraulic system to maintain but there's nothing more specialized than a filter wrench required there.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Terrycoleman

How much lawn are you mowing and how flat is the terrain?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I have about 24K of lawn that I renovated. I spent days upon days leveling my lawn during renovation. It could use a little sand in some areas but for the most part that is the only thing i did right during my renovation last year. Very level with gradual slopes. I just scalped the lawn at 5/16 of an inch with no problem today. I still have 1 acre of flat field that i will be renovating in the next year or 2 or 5.(will do 5k at a time)
So A triplex is mandatory.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Better drill a well for all that irrigation


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

To echo what MasterMech said, their won't be too many specialized tools needed to maintain a triplex. Just 3x the cutting unit setup. If you have the tools to maintain a walk behind greensmower and if you would be able to maintain a traditional riding lawn tractor, you will be on your way. A triplex will have a hydraulic system with some valves and wiring that you will need to familiarize yourself with if you have any issues, but overall, it is not that complex of a machine. I think at least some mechanical ability is needed when owning one though, as paying someone to work on it anytime maintenance needs to be done or if a issue comes up will add up quick.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> I have about 24K of lawn that I renovated. I spent days upon days leveling my lawn during renovation. It could use a little sand in some areas but for the most part that is the only thing i did right during my renovation last year. Very level with gradual slopes. I just scalped the lawn at 5/16 of an inch with no problem today. I still have 1 acre of flat field that i will be renovating in the next year or 2 or 5.(will do 5k at a time)
> So A triplex is mandatory.


That's plenty of room for a triplex for sure. What's the plan for Height of Cut and your desired maintenance level? I'm not sure I'd want to finance keeping all 70k sq ft at less than 1". :shock: If you are planning on keeping the HOC up above .5", say in the .750" or especially 1"+range, you may be better served with what's called a "Trim and Surrounds" mower. 7" reels, heavier components, and better traction - It'll still deliver phenomenal cut quality, be more durable, and way more forgiving should you let things grow a bit tall while away on vacation. Jacobsen, Toro, and Deere all make them with the Deere 2653 being the most popular/available used. Also check out the Toro Reelmaster 3100, and the Jacobsen Tri-King/TR3.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot I was really looking hard at a toro 3100. I have a local exclusive reel repair shop that has a refurbished one available. I just didn't know if I could maintain my yard at the 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch like I did last year with that mower. I am unsure about height of cut available . It's a plus that if I can no't seem to figure out a repair I have a back up. 
I also just read today that with Bermuda I need heavier equipment to avoid floating reels. I think?
I am just getting into the reel mowing life. 2nd season. I maintained my 22k last year at 3/4 inch with a Manuel push 18 inch reel. ( didn't have to go to the gym all summer) However I do have time during the day and everything is currently covered by impact sprinklers. 
I am going to start looking at the John Deere. 
Thank you so much!! @MasterMech


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Give that Toro 3100 a hard look again.. great machine. power steering and It will cut down to 1/4" and up to two inches easily. So will the John Deere but nto sure they have power steering our not. Not a must but is a very desirable feature and at 22K both of those machines will cut that in about 20 mins.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

:lol: just to muddy the waters a bit more, there are actually two Toro 3100s. The GreensMaster (VERY popular) which is a greens/tee mower and the ReelMaster which is a trim and surrounds unit.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> :lol: just to muddy the waters a bit more, there are actually two Toro 3100s. The GreensMaster (VERY popular) which is a greens/tee mower and the ReelMaster which is a trim and surrounds unit.


Does that trim and surrounds 3100 have baskets or not built for baskets. I'm interested in one of those trim mowers but I need baskets because I'm weird.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just to muddy the waters a bit more, there are actually two Toro 3100s. The GreensMaster (VERY popular) which is a greens/tee mower and the ReelMaster which is a trim and surrounds unit.
> ...


Good question. I've never seen one with baskets installed but that doesn't mean they don't exist. But who collects clippings on a rough mower? :lol:

I'd want baskets too, at least for scalping.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like baskets are optional. Good lick finding them used and I'm sure they are a pretty penny new.

https://www.toro.com/grounds/mower/trim/rm3100/3100.html


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

The one that is for sale is a toro reelmaster. dont know the difference


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> The one that is for sale is a toro reelmaster. dont know the difference


That's the trim and surrounds unit.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Might have found a great deal on a Deere 2653 A
Anyone knows how low they can cut?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The manuals say down to 3/8". But the math says I'd try to stay at or above 5/8" if you want to cut at full speed.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Thought i'd Chime in. I recently got a toro 216 surrounds mower with 2000 hrs on her. I'm loving the mower but don't have it totally dialed in yet. Borrowing an acu-gauge tomorrow to finally get hoc nice and even. I can't find much info on it, must have been a short production run.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

The dude I bought it from had a TriKing with less hours that came with a full parts mower and an extra set of reels for not much more. He personally liked the triking a lot better, but I dragged my feet too long and it got sold.


----------

